# Driver refuses overloading request, gets assaulted



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/c...er-dispute-boca-raton/HJGGglNreIYkSFzFMiljPJ/








VIEW CAPTION
BOCA RATON
A New York man is facing a charge that he punched an Uber driver early Sunday, according to an arrest report.

Kevin J. Molaro, 23, allegedly punched the 54-year-old driver in the head after he refused to pick up Molaro's party of seven people.

*See who's been booked into the Palm Beach County Jail*

Molaro is facing a charge of burglary with assault and was released from the Palm Beach County Jail late Monday after posting $15,000 bail.

The Uber driver told Boca Raton police that he received a call to pick up a passenger at the Flashback Diner at 1450 N. Federal Highway, northeast of Glades Road, at about 4:15 a.m.

When the driver arrived, he noticed a group of seven people and told them that his 2014 Dodge Caravan could not accommodate that many people.

Molaro then allegedly responded by throwing a punch through the open driver's side window and struck the man.

Molaro ran from the scene. At least two people in the group told police that Molaro punched the driver.

One witness said Molaro punched the driver because he had been "unprofessional and verbally abusive of the women" in the group, the report said.

Molaro, a Staten Island resident, was arrested at the University Park Apartments near Florida Atlantic University.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/c...er-dispute-boca-raton/HJGGglNreIYkSFzFMiljPJ/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" Flashback " Diner ?
Got any pictures of the owner ?
Perhaps Molaro was simply having a " Flashback".


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> " Flashback " Diner ?
> Got any pictures of the owner ?
> Perhaps Molaro was simply having a " Flashback".


Lol!!!


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

....burglary ?

let me guess, this counts as stealing a ride?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

flexian said:


> ....burglary ?
> 
> let me guess, this counts as stealing a ride?


There goes his acceptance rating.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Uber will probably apologize to the guy who got arrested. 

The only time I thought a ride was going to come to blows was the exact same situation at an underage drinking party.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

If you aren't ready to throwdown with a pax or 3; you shouldn't be driving.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Good reminder to 1) always keep your doors locked and vet/verify pax before they enter, and 2) - always have an "out", an easy way to quickly drive off.

Both easier said than done I know, but when I drive nights I'm always looking for a way out, and do my best not to get tangled up in heavy traffic, bar crowds, and cars that could block me.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

105398 said:


> Good reminder to 1) always keep your doors locked and vet/verify pax before they enter, and 2) - always have an "out", an easy way to quickly drive off.
> 
> Both easier said than done I know, but when I drive nights I'm always looking for a way out, and do my best not to get tangled up in heavy traffic, bar crowds, and cars that could block me.


Agreed, 99% of the time I have a clear path in front of me just in case, I try not to get boxed in. I've driven off a couple of times (either staggerers who are too drunk to ride or loud boisterous parties) and it's always nice to have somewhere to drive off to


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

My car got keyed for refusing. I was never able to get anything done about it. Thus was over 2 years ago right after I started and assumed uber would get them to pay for the damages. Never happened and it was too late to get the police to help by that point. I'm still pissed but share the story a lot


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> My car got keyed for refusing. I was never able to get anything done about it. Thus was over 2 years ago right after I started and assumed uber would get them to pay for the damages. Never happened and it was too late to get the police to help by that point. I'm still pissed but share the story a lot


I had my taxi rammed with a shopping cart full of groceries...

People get POed when you tell them you won't do something.

One of the many reasons I don't like doing this job in my own car.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I can't imagine what I would do if someone keyed or rammed my car. I went off on a 20 year old girl for throwing a cup on the floor as she got out.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I drove away immediately and contacted uber...next time it will be the police. No need to put yourself at risk by confronting an obviously crazy person


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

105398 said:


> 2) - always have an "out", an easy way to quickly drive off.


I always make sure I have this in mind. I learned the first time I canceled right in someone's face but then got caught at a red light. It was crazy awkward


----------



## EpicBeard (Oct 11, 2015)

Stupid to have your window down far enough do someone to punch you.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I can't imagine what I would do if someone keyed or rammed my car. I went off on a 20 year old girl for throwing a cup on the floor as she got out.


Jail. You call a cop and demand prosecution.


----------

